# Who's BEST Internet Service Provide (ISP) ?



## siddharth_menon (Apr 8, 2004)

Well we all use ISP  ,

Its time to sum up all the ISP & pick the best of all,
So share ur ISP benifits that it offers

 Eg:
-->Charges
-->Speed
-->Accesibility & so on


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 9, 2004)

No Poll ...???
Anyways .. 
 I have tried Sify , Dishnet , Infinet and Sancharnet ..
  and Sancharnet is the best .. all in terms of connectivity and performance ... and value for money tooo .. 
 Infinet sucks ..


----------



## casablanca (Apr 9, 2004)

Same here i use sancharnet too
and the best part is too phone bill costs


----------



## siddharth_menon (Apr 9, 2004)

*Friends*

You forgot to mention the type Dial-UP or Broadband & wat U pay (Area if possible).


I am stuck with dialup & connect via MTNL Mumbai. Not to forget the tel charges, I think it comes to some 24/Hr


----------



## digen (Apr 9, 2004)

dial up user.i've tried 3 ISPs till now n i would rate them as follows
1.Touchtel(TATA)
2.Sancharnet
3.Satyam


----------



## Krishanu.De (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey people why don't you mentioning your connection type i.e. Dial-up or DSL? Also the money and the BW.
I use Sanchernet. It's a dial-up@64 Kbps. Costs Rs. 10 in off-peak hour and Rs. 18 in peak hour.
I used VSNL and Infinet. VSNL is better than Infinet and Sanchernet is better than VSNL (My opinion).


----------



## rockyj123 (Apr 9, 2004)

*speeds.....*

Hathway cable net......mumbai.......lan connection........

dload speed:20-25kB all day.....

i dload 1gb in almost 3-4 days...... i dnt even have to go n buy a pirated copy of a game or a movie......


----------



## kapilnikte (Apr 9, 2004)

_i dnt even have to go n buy a pirated copy of a game or a movie......   _

rockyj123
*Carefull.*U r on verge of voilating rules of poll.


----------



## hthite (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, my rating are based on dial up what I have used and heard:

VSNL (Tata Indicom) is the best, but expensive for longer usages
MTNL is comparable, and relatively cheap especially for unlimited use
Sify and Mantra are strictly ok
ETH sucks
Have not tried BSES or RoltaNet, which are also available.


----------



## ice (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey rocky, i got hathway too

but i get 10-15kbps.

where are u located..i mean where in bbay?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2004)

i use sify broadband (64kbps). it is relatively cheap and offers good speeds. i hav used hcl infinet and mtnl dial-up connections too. i dont wanna say much abt them-not too good.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 13, 2004)

i use Pacnet broadband connextion !

speed - 64kbps
download rates - normally 8-10k in the day and upto 12 - 14ks at night.
download limit - none. (no capping too.)
a bit expensive. 
I find it very satisfactory !


----------



## aadipa (Apr 14, 2004)

I use mix o 2 accounts 

Sancharnet Pre-paid 100 Hrs account of my friend in night @ Rs 5.40 / hr [11.00pm-6.00am]
BSNL Post-paid @ Rs 6 / hr [whole 24 hrs]

and i use 2nd BFone from BSNL, the Rs 399 per month connection

33kbps modem connects at 33kbps and download speed 3-5 KBps depending on the server load.


----------



## rockyj123 (Apr 14, 2004)

*hathway////*

i got hathway cable net....am frm mubai ....chmbur......

if ur stunned by my dload speeds , ull faint if i tell u wot speeds i get in the early mrnings....


----------



## hthite (Apr 14, 2004)

This is for Rocky:

If u r talking of a download speed of 20-25 Kilo Bytes Per second then yes, you do have n exceptional download speed... But then u shud be able to download 1 GB in a day and not in 3-4 days... If you are doing it in 3-4 days, u r speed is 4 kilo bytes per second. This is not exceptional, and I do get it with my unlimited MTNL dial up. So what's the big deal?


----------



## siddharth_menon (Apr 14, 2004)

ROCKY, ROCKY ROCKY

MTNL unlimited dial UP   

wats ur monthly TEL BILL


----------



## mail2and (May 5, 2004)

sabhi ek hi kheth ki muli hai!


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 5, 2004)

I have now got myself SIFY Broadband, New Mumbai.

Its quit fast the connection speed all scored 200~kbps.
I downloaded SP2 275MB from micosoft server & took 30Min max

I don't know how long this will continue,for now I am using a unlimited package, was suposse to be slow but its great specially when u take leep from dialup.


----------



## mail2and (May 5, 2004)

well i use hathway... but not so gr8 speeds... its ok as i m movin to NY or somethig for my BBA


----------



## rockyj123 (May 7, 2004)

*speed...*

ddue.......i dnt sit all day to download nor keep it on n go away COZ V R 4 BROTHERS....so it takes 3-4days to download 1gb FOR ME 2 D/W MY STUFF.....n im nt on mtnl unlimited....im on cable net....so no tel bills....

ONE QUESTION FOR EVERYONE:IS IT TRUE THAT THE CALBE OPERATORS CAPP UR DOWNLOAD SPEEDS WHEN U DOWNLOAD A LOT?


----------



## aadipa (May 7, 2004)

siddharth_menon said:
			
		

> I have now got myself SIFY Broadband, New Mumbai.
> 
> Its quit fast the connection speed all scored 200~kbps.
> I downloaded SP2 275MB from micosoft server & took 30Min max



are there any chances SIFY comming to Palghar?
my cable ISP stopped taking bandwidth from Bharti few days ago due to poor service, just ask ur SIFY operator


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 10, 2004)

Rocky yes its true even sify has the same probs

Cause i downloaded so much
The first 2 days I got 256Kbps (2GB) then reduced to 40Kbps(~1GB) & then 20Kbps
Then I tried not to download anything for next 2days & great news I got back my 256Kbps.

I think sify or infact any operator may be keeping a track of the data transfer for limited days & if U exceed they try to discourage by reducing the speed. Now with sify I keep a track how much to download cause more download will exceed the limit for two days (According to sify) so every day 256-300MB is good enough to maintain 256kbps.


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 10, 2004)

..:::AADIPA:::..

My operator is again a local Cable operator, so best help would be from SIFY itself. Try this no. 1901 33 8888 this may help U.

BTW where is Palghar??
I am in New Mumbai & new to MUM


----------



## diju (May 10, 2004)

Dial up user here....
3 kbps is a luxury for me...


----------



## ujjwal (May 10, 2004)

Any idea of a good (and cheap) broadband connection in Delhi?


----------



## theraven (May 10, 2004)

i use local cable net .. !!
its good only for one thing .... 24 hour connectivity
my "cable wala" blocks kazaa edonkey . .. (such p2p clients )
during the day
and puts it on in the night
connections are comparable to dial up !
i pay 900 a month unlimited bandwidth ( thats what they call it)
plz tell me more abt sify , hathway and pacnet ( or whatever)
what are the prices ... is there bandwidth limitations ?
cuz i download like crazy .. i need unlimited download ... and atleast 8-10 kbps !!! 
(the 20-25 of hathway dun sound bad ofcourse )


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 10, 2004)

WELL HERE IS FOR SIFY

Unlimited Range:
Shared    Unltd      1Month   Rs999
Shared    Unltd      3Months  Rs2850
32Kbps   1GB        1 month  799

Data Transfer
256Kbps 1GB         6Months 2500

click here to know more
*broadband.sify.com/master_pricelist.html

Well its best if U go for Unltd & maintain ur data transfer to obtain 200~Kbps all time. If U download more & cross somelimit for 2days of sify they would reduce ur speed to 10-25kbps only.


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 10, 2004)

I forgot

If U go for any hourly packages U can enjoy 50% free at night (10pm- 7PM) & 100% free on Sundays

But if U go for Data transfer package then U get 50% free on Sundays only.


----------



## nikhiltheprince (May 10, 2004)

<img>danasoft.com/viper.jpg</img>


----------



## vswizard (May 10, 2004)

Hi.. i m frm Punjan

Satyam and Sancharnet.. 

Satyam Rs.2000/yr pack... gives 6 hrs/day
Sancharnet.. Night Free Surf.. 

Both Gimme the same speed still satyam is better in terms of customer care and problem resolution

vsWizard


----------



## go4inet (May 10, 2004)

Satyam always rocks when it comes to Dial Up !
I am sure abt broadband... there are lots of Competitions.. around here ! So i guess Dishnet , Satyam, Hathway.. & more....

so.... Satyam is always the best... !


----------



## theraven (May 10, 2004)

thanx sid
i had heard sify stopped the unlimited access ....
it started with unlimited .. then they made it limited ...
thats what a friend of mine said ...
anyways i dunno which one would be available in my area ( mumbai => vile parle)
but yet ... info on satyam and hatway .. or any other company would be much appreciated
anyone ??


----------



## theraven (May 10, 2004)

OO yeah ..
and i hope sify doesnt block kazaa in the day like my "Cable wala" does
and 50% off and free on sun ??
that sounds more like a  dial up connection !!!
if not are there like hidden costs ??
or just the rs 999 + installation for unlimited bandwidth in one month ( and the likes) ??


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 10, 2004)

Satyam is same as Sify but VSWIZARD are u talking about broadband or dialup. Coz as far as i know broadband pricelists are standard for all..


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 10, 2004)

Yes satyam/sify has no probs with kAzaa or emule. I keep downloading things but sure is slower. I mean I get only 10~KBps even tho I had 256kbps bandwidth. I don't know if sify is limiting it or it is the max tat U get out of kAzaa. Ya some files are much faster.

About 50% off & Sun free its ideal for those who work. I mean download just about anything with good bandwith 128~256kbps for one whole day weekly.


----------



## theraven (May 11, 2004)

10 is heaven for me
like i said i get dialup connection on my cable net 
still.. might as well look for something better
still waiting for hatway info tho
anyways thanx for the info again sid !


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 11, 2004)

*theraven*I think SIFY is available just about anywhere in Mumbai & Vile Parle no probs at all. Just call up the toll-free no 1901-333 8888. 
Now for the installation BOMB try out some of ur friends inst in sify they will give free installation to u all or may be just for Rs100~200. Even I got it like tat for free.


----------



## theraven (May 11, 2004)

gotcha ...
that ways i can do the installation myself
i just thot they'd be chargin me for something ..
well anyways ... i had called sify ... that was quite a long time back ... and it wasnt in vile parle till then ...
ill call and find out tho
thanx again


----------



## go4inet (May 11, 2004)

i use Dishnet Broadband...which Tata Broadband has taken now... !
heeeeh !


----------



## vswizard (May 11, 2004)

> Satyam is same as Sify but VSWIZARD are u talking about broadband or dialup. Coz as far as i know broadband pricelists are standard for all..



I am taking abt Dialup Access..

vsWizard


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2004)

Hi I want to buy a fast connection b/w 128-256kbps at the cost of around that of Sify?


----------



## theraven (May 11, 2004)

why dont u just go in for sify ?
or just check ur nearest cable wala
the prices are cheaper than sify !
but unfortunately u get only 64 kbps unlimited ...
and no 256
in 128 ull get limited downloads ..
well atleast thats what my cable wala does
right now this is the only option for ppl who dont have many broadband ISPs in their area ... give it a shot


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 11, 2004)

*akshayt* I think the coustom of cable wala is more common & cheaper in Mumbai. If ur in Mumbai ur sure to get it!! I don't know much about other places...


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 11, 2004)

For *DIAL UP users*

I hope U know MTNL has offered a plan inwhich U pay Just Rs500 for unlimited access to one ISP of ur choice. This was mentioned in May Digit ED too.


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2004)

i live in new delhi and the cost diff. for my useage b/w sify vs cable is very little,sify maybe cheaper at 4times pace


----------



## theraven (May 11, 2004)

then just go in for sify !


----------



## rockyj123 (May 13, 2004)

*hathway...*

for hathway....go to hathway.com.....im nt sure if it  rpovides its service all arnd mumbai.....andheri n all check pacenet....
well sify has stoped the unlimited plan is a long time....n thats for sure....dnt no y they havent updated their wesite.....


well my speeds have come down drastcally.......dnt ask how much....
im pngin 400-500 while playin mutli player games......i did complain but only reply i got is "Sir, urs is a shared connection n we dnt proised fixed bandwidth"....well wot cu d i say after tat.....i gues they have added more users to my lan......


----------



## theraven (May 13, 2004)

lol
yeah been there ..
its no use arguin with these ppl !
no one is willing to provide service in this country


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 14, 2004)

*rockyj123* I am using SIFY broadband Unlimited account, ple go back to the page 2 of this topic I have also inc the new web link.

About the shared bandwith its all lies. See right now I am the only one in my NETWORK/ LAN. So no ques of sharing BANDWIDTH. Its just an EXCUSE, with unlimited the moment U cross 1GB~2GB the very next day they reduce the speed... Mine was 256Kbps at the begining and just the second day they reduced it to 80kbps then very next day 40kbps. Now its still 40Kbps exact, even tho I don't have anbody in my LAN. They have setup new... If u ask SIFY they will simply say more users!! but now I know the truth, they are simply tring to discourage us. The very next month when I renewed, I got my speed back...


----------



## shadowdm (May 14, 2004)

Hey bsnl is not bad....


----------



## sunmysore (May 14, 2004)

how much connection speed u ppl get for sify dial up????


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 14, 2004)

Once upon a time even I used SIFY dialup & use to give me 45~49Kbps connection speed!!

If ur connection speed is way below the limit, then ple check ur phoneline for disturbance.....


----------



## wORm (May 18, 2004)

> Its just an EXCUSE, with unlimited the moment U cross 1GB~2GB the very next day they reduce the speed... Mine was 256Kbps at the begining and just the second day they reduced it to 80kbps then very next day 40kbps. Now its still 40Kbps exact, even tho I don't have anbody in my LAN. They have setup new... If u ask SIFY they will simply say more users!! but now I know the truth, they are simply tring to discourage us. The very next month when I renewed, I got my speed back...



siddharth_menon, if you have a 256kb connection with Sify, how can they reduce your speed to below 256kbps? If Sify can't handle unlimited accounts it should stop selling them.

If all this is true, isn't Sify is using unfair practices? Aren't they just taking your money and not rendering the service you've paid for?

Maybe you should consider signing up with a different ISP or atleast consider downgrading to a 64k account.


----------



## theraven (May 18, 2004)

they are all the same
or worse
this is india
wont get quality service for another 8 yrs !
( why 3 ? india is 5 yrs behind everything . so since broadband is been a norm abroad for 2 yrs ... we should take another 3 yrs !)
PS .... figures are not accurate


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 18, 2004)

Well most of all Sify sell the UNLIMITED package with SHARED BANDWITH stamp & not any fixed speed. According to them the speed will depend upon how many users are using Unlimited accou at a time in a perticular group...

Well in this case the speed should vary but tats not the case. I get 40Kbps straight line graph al through out the day with little 1sec boost to 256~kbps in between..


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 19, 2004)

I use BSNL and Sify both and get connection speeds of 45333 bps
And downloading speeds averaging around 5 kbps


----------



## rockyj123 (May 19, 2004)

*4 ppl on my lan........*

i ve 4 ppl on my lan...dnt no whether its 128/4 or 64/4.........i can c them in my network places-> computers near me......
btw.,i can acces one those comps(no its not mine).........i can c his c:......

LOL........ 8)  8)


----------



## rakesh_1024 (May 21, 2004)

I am satisfied with sify
64kbps cable


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2004)

I have 3 accounts

VSNL

MTNL - unlimited 700/- Dial Up account (dont need any other ISP to connect)

Hathway 128 kbps 8to8 night and full Sunday account with cable modem and 3gb download limit. 750/- monthly.

The Hathway account gives me download speeds of 16 KBytes/sec minimum.


----------



## vswizard (May 23, 2004)

This is my DU Meter Weekly Report  i have been using Sify 6hr/day pack and night sancharnet pack.. ( Both dialup ) 


From --------  To  --------  Total  --------   Dial-Up Time   
3/1   --------   3/7 --------  645.80 MB   --------   2 day 15 hr   
3/8   --------  3/14  --------  763.94 MB  --------    3 day 17 hr   
3/15  --------  3/21  --------  1.21 GB    --------   4 day 2 hr   
3/22  --------  3/28  --------  675.87 MB  --------    2 day 23 hr   
3/29  --------  4/4  --------  775.97 MB  --------     4 day 9 hr   
4/5   --------  4/11  --------  764.68 MB  --------     4 day 7 hr   
4/12  --------  4/18  -------- 727.24 MB  --------    4 day 12 hr   
4/19  --------  4/25 -------- 519.67 MB   --------   4 day 12 hr   
4/26  --------  5/2  --------   974.75 MB   --------    5 day 2 hr   
5/3   --------  5/9  --------   615.58 MB   --------   4 day 16 hr   
5/10  --------  5/16  -------- 823.65 MB   --------    4 day 4 hr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2004)

Here are screen captures of my download speeds in Netstat Live. They are KBytes/sec


MTNL Unlimited Conx using MTNL as ISP. The download peaked for a fraction of a sec to MByte download speeds !!!

*personal.vsnl.com/subman/MTNL



Hathway Cable Modem Conx.

*personal.vsnl.com/subman/Cable2


----------



## rockyj123 (May 25, 2004)

*dsl....*

hi....i just called up vsnl dsl to enquire bout ne residence plan...:
1 time installation:6000rs/-(cable modem n witring stuff)
400mb d/w limit:994rs..
1gb  d/w limit: 2000rs......

BTW BANDWIDTH IS 512KB.....

EVEN THEN ITS SO EXPENSIVE MAN...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

*Re: dsl....*



			
				rockyj123 said:
			
		

> hi....i just called up vsnl dsl to enquire bout ne residence plan...:
> 1 time installation:6000rs/-(cable modem n witring stuff)
> 400mb d/w limit:994rs..
> 1gb  d/w limit: 2000rs......
> ...



Now lets see....

If sustained 512KB/S then in 33.33 minutes download 1 GB = Rs 2000 = account over. WAY TO GO - TA TA


----------



## theraven (May 25, 2004)

lol @itch
nice one


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

My bad - I forgot for a moment that the speed should be 512Kbits/sec and not 512KBytes/sec which would mean you would get 8x33mins of use = about 4.5 hours of use for 2000/-  now it sounds a wee bit better value for your money  Ha HA !!!


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 26, 2004)

Oh I have crossed 17~18Gb inc uploads too. So sify has inturn reduced my speed to 20Kbps from 40Kbps. Now i am good for nothing just surf for another 4 days till my ac exp & then renew my account & get back 256Kbps till i cross the limits of sify.

4 days to go without downloading MY GOD!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

siddharth

You have all my Sympathies - a man could go brain dead with no downloads for 4 days - you already feeling the withdrawal symptoms ??   

Hathway has always given me the same steady download speeds  (see my post above with the netstat screen capture) but then I use a cable modem - I did not take the Sharing conx which is quite pathetic because of heavy traffic in my area.


----------



## siddharth_menon (May 26, 2004)

*itch* thanx for Sympathies. Hey U should go back to the last page & learn about the concept of Share speed by SIFY. Its Bull S***, they actually don't follow these rules its simply depends on howmuch data-trans U have don't. I u exceed there expected rate then they will simply discourage U by reducing speed!!


----------



## rockyj123 (May 26, 2004)

*itch....*

itch .... ur a rich man mann.....u have a hathway cable modem...i no it price has come down recently to 2999 rs frm 7000rs ....yet their unlimited plan is for 5000rs/mnth.....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

*Re: itch....*



			
				rockyj123 said:
			
		

> itch .... ur a rich man mann.....u have a hathway cable modem...i no it price has come down recently to 2999 rs frm 7000rs ....yet their unlimited plan is for 5000rs/mnth.....



Rich !! ... WHO ??  .... ME ??? ....Ha HA !!.... you gotta be kidding - no one here is more broke than me. It was simple how I got the Hathway account - I used to have Rs 4 - 5000 phone bills with my VSNL conx so I explained to people at home how much money they would save supporting my Surfing habit by getting me a Hathway night account of 750/- (8pm to 8am  128kbp 3gb/month) as well as a MTNL unlimited account for 700/- ... so here I am... I got my conx when Hathway charged 6000/- for the modem in October 2003.


----------



## raj_amd (May 27, 2004)

siddharth_menon said:
			
		

> Well we all use ISP  ,
> 
> Its time to sum up all the ISP & pick the best of all,
> So share ur ISP benifits that it offers
> ...


 

try to go for broadband network because it is more reliable i would prefer sify or some branded companies.


----------



## Apollyon (May 28, 2004)

hey itch, do hathway block any type of p2p sw??..cuz i was asking them abt their plans here in pune, n they have a residential plan...750 per month n 2500 installation charges...64kbps line n unlimited downloads...i wanna use ed2k n shareaza...also do they restrict speed or stuff like that if i download 24/7??


----------



## rockyj123 (May 28, 2004)

*hathway!*

NO, they dnt block ne p2p s/ws, u can use ne s/w u want......ur residence plan is same as mine, 750rs(+60rs tax) n 2500rs installation,.........
1 more thing,,, its not 64k dedicated line.. its shared......... ull b very lucky if u get 64k dedicated,.......sumtimes i ve like 4 ppl on my lan, it sucks big time......but its ok now,since a week im the only one on my lan....
so cheers.......


----------



## sabman (Jun 19, 2004)

Rocky u mentioned about getting 25 kbps download speeds but now it has reduced can u tell me to how much ? what r thier charges for 128/256 kbps bandwidth unlimited downloads ? And can someone plz provide me with more info about Pacenet (about which i have been getting good reports) about thier charges n bandwidth (unlimited downloading only)......thanx

and oh yeah by the way Sify ppl r cheats ....i had a sify account (in navi mumbai vry much like mennon) ....they first said it was unlimited downlaoding n it was gr8 for 2 months ......then they said i cant dwonload for more than 2 gb .......then these smart f****** of sify cancelled the unlimited packages.....having paid 2500 for the deposit no one wld want to remove their connections .....but they recently reduced the prices to 600 bucks a month (unlimited downloading) but still for a 48 kbps shared connection.......n if any of u been to Sify Iway Cyber Cafe plz notice the different techniques they use to increase our browsing time .......there is no quick launch for IE (n u cant create one either ....obviouly have locked it ) .....so each time u have to minimise it to open a new page ....n u cant minimise it by juct clicking on that particular IE window in the taskbar (which obviouly makes it quicker)......n there r many more woes which r just too many to list ......I just hate them ......biggest cheaters!!


----------



## del_x (Jun 19, 2004)

*My ISP pacenet-india.com*

Heres my info:-*
-----------------------------------------------------------
Provider:-Pacenet India.
Location:-Kurla Mumbai
Connection Type:-Cable
Speed:-7.5-9.0 Kilobytes/Sec constant throughout.
Limit:-Unlimited download @9PM To 9AM
Cost:-450/Month.*


----------



## siddharth_menon (Jun 20, 2004)

Good new to ALL sify broadband users 

monthly Unl 40kbps for Rs600 from Rs999


----------



## anusoni (Jun 20, 2004)

Altho i am in chandigarh i used lan first emmtel, then sify "Boradband" unlimited which gave me a download of max 5 Kb pers second and now has been down for eternity so i'd say lan connection I wouldn't reccomend as its pretty tough to mantain and has very much downtime ! i am going to switch to GPRS(Mobile internet) quite soon and do away with any physical wiring !!


----------



## rockyj123 (Jun 22, 2004)

*pacent.......*

i hrd pacenet has a new plan.... 600rs for 150kbps dedicated ..... but 9pm - 9am....


----------



## del_x (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: pacent.......*



			
				rockyj123 said:
			
		

> i hrd pacenet has a new plan.... 600rs for 150kbps dedicated ..... but 9pm - 9am....



Wow thats cool i'm on the 75kbps 9-9 plan lemme check the new one.


----------



## anks (Aug 25, 2004)

*1 MBPS CONNECTION HERE  DOWNALD GOES LIKE 500-600 KB PER*

NO ONE BELIVES ME POST A PIC *www.geocities.com/ankit_gates1982/untitled.JPG


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 29, 2004)

wat r u on? anks
wat does it cost?


----------

